# Advice on Pro Capsule 1501 from Datastitch



## scarrigan (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the Pro Capsule machine from datastitch? I saw one of their machines at the Fort Worth ISS show a few months back. I had a used melco emt machine that died on me after the 1 yr warranty was used up and am thinking about getting the Pro Capsule. Its in my price range and has a 5 yr warranty and theyre based out of Ft. Worth and their techs say they are in the Houston area often. Any advice on the machine or Datastitch's tech support would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

It looks to be the same as Avance, Ricomia, etc. A Chinese machine that most will tell you to stay away from.

With that said we have an Avance 4 head, which is the same as the Pro Shuttle 1504 and so far so go 6 months in.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I seem to always say this on these Chinese machines....Stay Away!


----------



## GnGPrinting (Sep 25, 2015)

This looks just like the Avance 1501 machine available from ColDesi in Florida.


----------

